# How to get a dog to eat pumpkin that doesn't like it?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to start giving Bailey a tablespoon of pumpkin a few times per week.

Problem is, he hates it.

When he had a bout with diarrhea awhile back, I snuck it in his chicken and rice and that was fine. 

Bailey only eats kibble. I don't allow him any people food yet. How can I get him to eat pumpkin? Or is there another thing that gives the same effect as pumpkin but is easier to get them to eat? I think if I try to mix pumpkin in his kibble he'll refuse the whole thing. I will try it, but don't have high hopes there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does he like yogurt Freeze it with some yogurt in an icecube tray and see if he likes it better.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If he can tolerate yogurt you can mix it in with that and feed it as a treat rather than with his meal.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking... what does the pumpkin do?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine won't eat pumkin if I feed it to him alone. But I can mix it with his kibble (with water) and he'll eat it. 

You might try a mixing it with a little kibble and seeing if he'd eat it, before you waste an entire feeding.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Had you tried carrot?

Here in Chile we eat little pumpkin, and you won't find something like canned pumpking, but what I use (by advice of my pediatrician mother) is cooked carrot, either in the rice or even as a treat. It is sweet and most dogs like it. Carrot has asyringent properties that help stopping diarrhea.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kittilicious said:


> If you don't mind me asking... what does the pumpkin do?


High fiber. Works for both constipation and diarrhea.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> High fiber. Works for both constipation and diarrhea.


ahhh gotcha  Thank you!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Sweet Potatos


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Catu said:


> Had you tried carrot?
> 
> Here in Chile we eat little pumpkin, and you won't find something like canned pumpking, but what I use (by advice of my pediatrician mother) is cooked carrot, either in the rice or even as a treat. It is sweet and most dogs like it. Carrot has asyringent properties that help stopping diarrhea.


Diarrhea isn't the issue, but carrot *is* high in fiber, I think? Hmm. He does like carrot.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you tried giving fresh pumpkin? My dogs enjoy that, but they also like canned pumpkin so I dunno if that would work for a dog who doesn't.
I'd also suggest mixing it with yogurt or maybe mix with a small amount of a strong-smelling canned dog food?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

My experience with Stryder is that when he does not like something...no matter what you put it in....he will not eat it. He can smell it a mile away (he probably hears it with his bat ears)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Have you tried giving fresh pumpkin? My dogs enjoy that, but they also like canned pumpkin so I dunno if that would work for a dog who doesn't.
> I'd also suggest mixing it with yogurt or maybe mix with a small amount of a strong-smelling canned dog food?


Fresh pumpkin, no haven't tried that. I picked up some yogurt on another's suggestion, to mix and freeze. We'll try that next. (Tried to mix with kibble and oh no no we're not having any of that. )



StryderPup said:


> My experience with Stryder is that when he does not like something...no matter what you put it in....he will not eat it. He can smell it a mile away (he probably hears it with his bat ears)


Haha they know, don't they? The pumpkin went over very well when I mixed it with chicken and rice.. but I think he wanted the chicken so bad, he "put up with" the punkin. Funny, I want a smart dog, but wish he'd be dumb enough to let me fool him a little easier.


----------

